# Nuts for Nutella!!



## urmaniac13 (Oct 13, 2005)

I would like to see his face when he looks up...


----------



## licia (Oct 13, 2005)

I've loved Nutella for years. My sister brought it to us from Europe years before we could find it in the U.S. She's always been so nice about bringing things she discovered abroad. She brought me some wonderful teas that I still haven't found a match locally. Now I don't remember the name and don't have the wrapping.


----------



## PA Baker (Oct 13, 2005)

What an adorable picture!


----------



## Maidrite (Oct 13, 2005)

I KNOW WHAT A NUT IS BUT WHATS THIS STUFF ? yes ok I blew it, you all thought I knew everything, Beleive it or not sometimes I don't know it all ! Now whats this Stuff ?


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 13, 2005)

Maidrite said:
			
		

> I KNOW WHAT A NUT IS BUT WHATS THIS STUFF ? yes ok I blew it, you all thought I knew everything, Beleive it or not sometimes I don't know it all ! Now whats this Stuff ?


 
Oh James!! You don't know what you are missing!!  I heard that you can get Nutella fairly easily in the states too now you must try it, it's perfect for a sweet guy like you!!  Oh have you asked Barb?  She may know about it!!  Or check out this site...
http://www.nutellausa.com/


----------



## Maidrite (Oct 14, 2005)

Sounds Kind of good maybe I will win some. Or when I get the chance I will get some !


----------



## middie (Oct 14, 2005)

what a cute pic lol. maidrite nutella is a hazlenut/chocolate flavored spread for toast or sandwiches


----------



## crewsk (Oct 14, 2005)

Hey, now y'all know how I look when I have a jar of Nutella!


----------



## cara (Oct 14, 2005)

Nutella was created in Italy in 1961... 

I must admit I like nusspli much more... ;o)

Maidrite, shall I sent you a jar? ;o)


----------



## Maidrite (Oct 18, 2005)

Nutella is Good Barbara bought us a jar, Boy it cost alot for no more than you get ! But It was good ! 



Cara what is this Nusspli ? Tell me more about it !


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 18, 2005)

James, I am so happy that you have discovered the delight of Nutella!!  I am sorry it cost a lot over there, but hopefully as more people get to know it and become more well-known the cost may come down.... let's hope so!!  Nusspli is a German answer to the Italian Nutella.  I haven't tried it personally but they are supposed to be almost identical...  "Nuss" means Hazelnuts in German by the way!!


----------



## cara (Oct 18, 2005)

It tastes a bit different, but its hard to describe... its sort of sweeter without the slight bitter touch of Nutella...

but its also a hazelnut creme..;o)

Do you get sugarbeet sirup there overseas? *jamm*


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 18, 2005)

Cara, like I said I haven't tried Nusspli yet but I think Germany is quite underrated when it comes to chocolate products... in my opinion *Milka* is one of the world's best!!


----------



## cara (Oct 18, 2005)

I must admit, I'm not so much in for choki, but I like Alpia.. or swiss schoki.. sth like Toblerone....


----------



## Maidrite (Oct 20, 2005)

cara said:
			
		

> It tastes a bit different, but its hard to describe... its sort of sweeter without the slight bitter touch of Nutella...
> 
> but its also a hazelnut creme..;o)
> 
> Do you get sugarbeet sirup there overseas? *jamm*


 


We have a lot of things here but I don't remember Sugarbeet Sirup here !  Also no Nusspli or Milka but I am always game.


----------



## cara (Oct 20, 2005)

hmm... I see..
in some things the US seems to be a developing country.... 
maybe we should sent care-pakets overseas...


----------



## lawchick04 (Oct 20, 2005)

Let me just say that I cannot buy Nutella. Whenever I do, I can't stop opening the jar and making "just one more" snack of Nutella on toast. A jar won't last a weekend. I'd normally say I have decent will power, but not with that jar of gooey chocolately hazelnutty goodness. It makes me weak...and I like to be strong. For that reason alone, I have to shun it.

But maybe just 1 more jar...


----------



## cara (Oct 20, 2005)

lawchick, I know many people with the same behaviour as you have  
A friend of mine just eats it out of the glass with a spoon....


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 20, 2005)

cara said:
			
		

> lawchick, I know many people with the same behaviour as you have
> A friend of mine just eats it out of the glass with a spoon....


 
My mother decided to hide the jar carefully because I did the same thing when I was a kid... I still do it (shhhh...) once in a while....


----------



## Maidrite (Oct 20, 2005)

cara said:
			
		

> hmm... I see..
> in some things the US seems to be a developing country....
> maybe we should sent care-pakets overseas...


 




I will except and try any care package I get !!!!!!!!  except Dirty Diapers !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cara (Oct 21, 2005)

I will collect some more thinks you lack over there


----------



## Maidrite (Oct 21, 2005)

Good let me know when you are ready !


----------

